
Google Unveils Delicious Bookmark Importer - mjfern
http://mashable.com/2011/02/17/google-delicious-importer/
======
ggordan
Once Google integrates Chrome bookmarks with 'Google Bookmarks', I'll start
paying attention to this. At the moment they're hard to find, and while useful
(priority in search results), not worth the hassle.

~~~
mark_h
I really don't understand why chrome's current bookmark-sync goes into google
docs rather than their existing bookmarks site. I can't decide whether it's
people not talking to each other, /bookmarks being unable to handle the load
(which again would point to its priority in the scheme of things), some grand
plan that hasn't been unveiled yet, or something else.

It's certainly a royal pain though, because it's still useful the way my
bookmarks show up at the top of search results -- now I just need a painless
way to get them in there!

------
naner
This might be useful if Google Bookmarks wasn't more neglected than Delicious.

~~~
delackner
Indeed. I really tried to use Google Bookmarks for years, and its horrible
browser integration (no toolbar integration plugins at all for Safari and
Chrome, only a semi-functional one for Firefox) finally made me give up and
switch to Xmarks yesterday. A few minutes of effort and finally all browsers
are in sync.

~~~
shufti
It seems bizarre that Google have let Bookmarks gather dust. If they
integrated it in to Chrome (instead of continuing to support the weird Chrome-
only bookmark sync they've got at the moment), and then produced official
plugins for other browsers it would breath some life in to the service. Guess
I'll give Xmarks a try.

------
Metapony
Delicious has tagging -- and does automatic tagging -- but Google Bookmarks
doesn't. That's a dealbreaker for me. And yes, I tried google bookmarks again
because of this import, this feature is still missing. Google Bookmarks has
'labels' based on the folder that I have arranged (a few of) my bookmarks
into, but I lose the ability to sort by the tags that Delicious has set.

I agree, Google Bookmarks is clearly a neglected service.

------
juddlyon
I'm sure the tech is great, but damn, how much data am I gonna give G? We need
a little more diversity.

------
ntulip
I keep repeating the import process because it syncs up correctly by ignoring
the previously imported items. Now if I can just get a chrome add-on for
google bookmarks that works like the Delicious one.

------
u48998
Makes no sense jumping from one dead service to another. You might as well use
Firefox beta and Slurp to get your URLs out from delicious (with tags) and
keep them to your local machine. Better liberate your data from the clutches
of the cloud and these untrusted services.

